# My lightly modded 35



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys..Just thought i'd share some pictures of my car.. Gave her a good clean today 

I use Optimum No Rinse 'cause I stay in an apartment complex (no access to external taps etc) and the stuff is amazing :thumbsup:

Tints done, 65% fronts 83% rears (or allow 35% 17% of light respectively)










Roof getting wrapped by Paul @ PWPro in Mansfield, Notts. He did my tints too.. Top guy, i highly recommend him.



















Close up of roof wrap, super clean









Rear End









Wrapped panels above exhaust tips too









CF grille I purchased off eBay  Outstanding quality & fit and much cheaper 









Knight Racer MINES style CF Spoiler, great job by the guys at Knight Racer - lovely quality and fitment


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks good ,like rear wing too :thumbsup:


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

i loving everything on this car. Perfect selection of parts for this color.:thumbsup:

i am assuming smoked rear lamps would make it a bit aggressive. It will be great if some one can photo shop ??


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking good there mate. Thinking of a wrap for mine but only the front. Not sure what colour though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

35s seem to be entering my thoughts a bit lately.:runaway:
That looks like some nice touch light mods!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> 35s seem to be entering my thoughts a bit lately.



I've often wondered what an R35 would look like in yellow. Go and buy one so we can have a look Toni :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Has it had new exhaust tips because mine have never been as clean as that?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thanks guys  got a few more bits planned like front splitter and a few more cf bits :blahblah: 

was also planning to get wheels powdercoated into darker colour (satin black maybe) any thoughts?



Chris956 said:


> Looking good there mate. Thinking of a wrap for mine but only the front. Not sure what colour though.


what do you mean only the front?



TAZZMAXX said:


> Has it had new exhaust tips because mine have never been as clean as that?


haha its clean isnt it! as mentioned in the first post i use ONR on it and you'll be amazed how it just lifts off the thick layer of soot on the exhaust pipes! if youre not familiar its YouTube - 2010 MazdaSpeed3 Optimum No-Rinse Washing Your Car In Your Garage


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

updates :

I lost an argument with a curb yesterday :chairshot










just as well shes been booked in today to get the wheels painted black :thumbsup:

Also had my tanabe GF210 lowering springs fitted at SVM today..

quick picture 










outstanding service from kevan @ svm even supplied me with a courtesy car for the day to get around telford :thumbsup:

brief review here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141700-tanabe-gf210-lowering-springs.html

will update again once i collect her from the wheel refurb people :runaway:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sits nice..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely gtr mate


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this at Jap Show


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Great!


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

lovely car. 

not jealous at all. even slightly.


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome looking m8 + the roof looks really nice (i make and fit vinyl graphics etc for a living and roofs aint an easy job to get perfect)


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thanks guys.. :shy:

still dont have my car back from refurb garage, missing her terribly

anyway, here are pics of some parts waiting to go on

forge BOV's (atmospheric)









GTR emblems to replace the nissan logo on the wheel centre caps, proper glossy thick emblems not those flimsy stickers :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Great! Let me know what the BOVs are like - how come you didn't go for the "Go Faster" ones in the end?

Where did you get the centre caps from mate?:clap:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Updated pics.. As she stands today!



















shaun i got the centre cap stickers off ebay


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

look good was thinking of getting my wapped ,, what power you running.?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

not very much done to it performance wise fhonejacker

all i have is a piper y-pipe, k&n drop ins and cobb stg 1 tune


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good Andrew.

Robbie


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks mate - found it on E-bay:thumbsup:

Car looks great!


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

very quick video of BOV sound (windows are up so its subtle.. watch in HD and turn your speakers up xD) 

YouTube - GTR R35 Forge BOV - HD


----------



## Fasal (Sep 9, 2010)

carbon trims look sick brings out the beauty of gun mrt grey nice touch


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Mean .... we liking alot


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

some new pics for your viewing pleasure :wavey:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

a few more pics from today after a good clean :blahblah:









Side profile









Forge BOV









Milltek









Custom tomtom mount location ..thanks BHopper for the idea


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Stunning shape mate. The panels above the exhaust really change the look of the rear end. Proper job.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

rare angle


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Looking nice.

Have you considered having the 2 strips either side the roof done in vinyl too, kindof down to the window level, might make for a nice canopy effect if you see what I mean.

Did you remove the Cat converters when you put on the vent to air blowoff valves ?


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhh everything about this GTR is perfect


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

hey andrew 

the cars looking lovely and sounding quite the weapon these days 

paul


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thanks paul 

some updates..

svm/gtc intakes fitted










wheel spacers fitted (ichiba)










before










and after..



















:clap:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

she's sitting purrrrrrrrfect now well done andrew !!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking good Andrew :thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey car looks awesome what size spacers have you gone for?

I was thinking 15mm front and 20mm rear

Thanks


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

The difference those spacers have made...wow!! Very nice mate, like Toni I'm the same, when I see quality slick examples like your R35, gets me thinking.........about robbing a bank


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hi ASIF its 10mm front and 15mm rear

thanks gillsl


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Andrew,

what do you reckon should i go that bit wider 15mm and 20mm or stick to same as yours?

I dont really track much just city driving and car is not lowered


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

if your car is not lowered you shouldnt have a problem, have a search on NAGTROC plenty of threads on spacers there

i went for 10/15mm because my car is dropped a little and didnt want the fronts to rub


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Update!

New alloys fitted



















Better pictures and a more detailed write up about the alloys coming in the next few days


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like the wheels Andrew, but I'm not convinced about the silver..... I think they would look great in black or maybe dark bronze?? The silver may grow on me yet tho.....

Also, just looking at the Ichiba site, did you go for the V1 or V2 spacers on your car?
Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

*MrB* said:


> I really like the wheels Andrew, but I'm not convinced about the silver..... I think they would look great in black or maybe dark bronze?? The silver may grow on me yet tho.....
> 
> Also, just looking at the Ichiba site, did you go for the V1 or V2 spacers on your car?
> Cheers :thumbsup:


Same here im not convinced with the silver so am considering getting them satin black :thumbsup:

v2 spacers mate.. hubcentric spacers are better!

i bought mine from the USA as i managed to get someone to bring them back for me..

there is a UK stockist called funkypower who should hopefully have some in stock and if not then its about a week's wait


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking wheels but agree you need to go gloss black again:thumbsup:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> Same here im not convinced with the silver so am considering getting them satin black :thumbsup:
> 
> v2 spacers mate.. hubcentric spacers are better!
> 
> ...


Cheers Andrew, Spot on :thumbsup:

What about Satin or Gloss Black but keep the rim of the wheel polished/bright silver?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Loving the wheels with the spacers. Makes it look way more aggressive :thumbsup:

Think these are the ones....

https://www.funkypower.co.uk/catalogue.php?make=nissan&model=200SX&year=S14+200SX+TURBO&level1=WHEELS+%26+TYRES&level2=WHEEL+ACCESSORIES&level3=SPACERS&id_product=6376

Can you put 15 on front and rear? They don't seem to have any of the 10s


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Loving the wheels with the spacers. Makes it look way more aggressive :thumbsup:
> 
> Think these are the ones....
> 
> ...


why not go 15mm/20mm :thumbsup: you'll be fine and it will look great


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

15 & 20 will fit ok? What about if lowered or considering lowering in the future?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> why not go 15mm/20mm :thumbsup: you'll be fine and it will look great


Go on then you've persuaded me. I'll add them to my christmas list :thumbsup:

Are those ones i've linked to definately the right ones? Doesn't say they're compatible with R35s?


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

According to their site you want 

https://www.funkypower.co.uk/catalo...el2=WHEEL+ACCESSORIES&level3=&id_product=6376

And

https://www.funkypower.co.uk/catalo...el2=WHEEL+ACCESSORIES&level3=&id_product=6377


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Which having checked appear to be the same.... But I looked up via vehicle details


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

those are the ones :thumbsup:

same fitment for nissans/350z/GTR's

i bought mine from US and its the same you can check the details here :

Ichiba 15mm Type 2 Bolt-On Wheel Spacers - GT-R - Nissan performance parts

and MrB no problem with lowering my car is lowered too 

im going wider on my rears as well to 25mm! (im about to make an order for the 25mm from funkypower)


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

1st Dibs on your old ones then


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

ok sure


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

*MrB* said:


> 1st Dibs on your old ones then


Dammit....too slow


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

:flame:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

took my car to SVM to get serviced and they fitted my 25mm ichiba spacers as well

finally sitting right




























oh and 15mm spacers have been sold to MrB


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> took my car to SVM to get serviced and they fitted my 25mm ichiba spacers as well
> 
> finally sitting right
> 
> ...


well done andrew she gets better and better :bowdown1:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good Andrew, thanks for superb service in sending the spacers

Top bloke and top car :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking real nice Andrew.....:thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome car!

I think the small bits you have done on the car, are just right, but not sure about the wheels....

looks awesome anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks sweet mate :thumbsup:

Are they legal I.e tread not sticking out further than the arch?


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

car looks amazing, good choice on the wheels!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

awesome looking 35 mate. giving me inspiration. done a few bits to mine but really liking the wheel spacing idea now.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Good work Andrew, quick question - why did you lose the tints?, and how do they patch/fill the boot when fitting the Mines rear spoiler (following the removal of the central support)?

Thanks


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hi i lost the tints because i got stopped for them and was forced to pull them off..

not sure how they filled it ! left it to the expertise of the body shop


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it, i like some of the mods you have done i too am tinting the small rear windows but here in OZ we should be OK. probably get the whole car (except screen done) to the legal darkness and just the small ones to limo tint.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

tech question about spacers?? are they ok for track use?. high speed work etc such Nurburgring? 
i know hubcentric are the only ones to get, but you are loading the axle differently....?

ps,
ya car looks awesome...


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick - this is a nagging question in my mind too, they look terrific but I can only doubt that they could be recommended when pushing a car to its limit.

I think I am going to get a set for the street, but if tracking I would take them off.


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Nice bit of carbon


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

lovely looking car mate


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

loving it!!


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> took my car to SVM to get serviced and they fitted my 25mm ichiba spacers as well
> 
> finally sitting right
> 
> ...


What size spacers did you use for the front?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

fronts are 25mm at the moment  strange i know but its because of the offset of the front alloys

theoretically there will be an increased strain but i am not too worried about the extra stress etc as im not a massive track junkie and will probably only do 2-3 track events per year

just realised i have not updated this thread yet..

here are some recent pictures





































Recent changes
-Car has had a full wrap in Satin Red
-Larger K&N filters and SVM signature CAI vents
-G/B Circlips by SVM
-COBB NIS6, LC5
-Swapped my Milltek exhaust for a GTC Ti 90mm


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Lovely work! So many GTRs with just engine work. Great stance and detailing.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Saw you at Marham on Saturday and gotta say this is one of the nicest GTRs around in my eyes, stunning but reasonably subtle at the same time with a perfect stance.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you experienced any handling or ride or any damaged caused by fitting spacers ??? 

Thanks 

Car looks fantastic !!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

@thanks andy!

no dippa, not noticed any major handling differences and no damage


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

So after 3 years, total of 15k miles done on the car, 2x 30-130 days and a track day at Nurburgring my front discs are looking really sorry for themselves.. They are cracked almost from end to end!

Managed to get these for a really good price from someone who bought them but didn't get round to fitting them (then sold his car)

Full set of ap racing j hook discs and carbotech xp8's :squintdan :














































lots of great reviews on these so looking forward to getting them fitted :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

You won't be disappointed:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Here are some pics taken over the weekend by 6two1.com and Mitesh


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice mate :thumbsup:

Nice backdrops with all the graffiti and sext ladies :smokin:


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like you've been to SVM since you had the wrap? I thought you were at 650R already?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yup i did went (see the end of post 77) and got bigger K&N filters (had ITG before), GB Circlips and did the bumper cut outs (changed my mind about them was not keen on them last time)


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Changing the rims alone made it so much better looking. Nice work


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

andrew186 said:


> yup i did went (see the end of post 77) and got bigger K&N filters (had ITG before), GB Circlips and did the bumper cut outs (changed my mind about them was not keen on them last time)


Ah! Missed that, nice work. How's the GTC 90mm working out? Much difference over the Miltek? Just debating on Miltek 90mm Sport+ or GTC Ti 90mm myself.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thunderball said:


> Ah! Missed that, nice work. How's the GTC 90mm working out? Much difference over the Miltek? Just debating on Miltek 90mm Sport+ or GTC Ti 90mm myself.



it is much louder! i'd say at least 20% louder and sounds more "curly" like saying RRrrrr with your tongue rolled up :clap: lots more drone but cruising at 80-82mph solves that problem


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

mmm some hot chickas there... nice.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Car looks great, I'm really warming up to the 35


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

looks ace with the quality backdrops

how is the clearance from the front since you had the lowering springs fitted?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hi Sinth

clearance is fine it does scape on the underside of the splitter on some very steep multistorey car parks but its fine on normal road humps etc


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright buddy. The car looks good in the photos. Thanks for posting up mine 

Will be more than happy to head up to you sometime once the weather gets better!


----------



## Shazeshaze (Dec 5, 2012)

Great mods!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

was not a fan of your wheels but they do look good in black.... stunning looking GTR by the way mate. very nice.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

just thought i'd update the thread with some pics from the end of 2012

cleaning the car for the Jap Performance shoot










behind the scenes 










rig for the rolling shots




























Wilton House shoot, pic courtesy of Nick Williams and TSK










Washed and tucked away for the last 3 weeks..Couldn't resist going for a drive earlier today though!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done Andrew she's an awesome machine fella and one we're very proud to have been so involved with


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Andrew, admired your satin wrap from photos at Wilton House and Pw Pro's great video.

Lovely GTR matey.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Some updated pictures and (its not much but for those who are interested) a spec list as she stands!

*Engine / Performance / Gearbox*

Severn Valley Motorsport "650R" Conversion

Injector Dynamics 1000cc Injectors
SVM MAF Pipes & Hi-flow K&N filters with SVM cold air intake system
GTC Heatwrapped Downpipes
GTC 102mm Matte Titanium Exhaust
Cobb AccessPort NIS6 with all the latest offerings
Custom Tune / Re-map by Ben Linney @ GTC Racing
SVM / GFB TMS Respons BOV's
SVM Gearbox Circlips

*Wheels / Suspension*

Projex UK 20" Niche Circuits Alloys in Satin Black
(F 20" x 10J R 20" x 10.5J)
Bridgestone RE070 RFT Tyres (OEM)
Custom GTR Centre Caps
Tanabe GF210 Lowering Springs
Ichiba Spacers

*Braking*

AP Racing "J-Hook" Discs all round
Carbotech XP8 Pads

*Exterior / Interior*

Knight Racer (MINES) Carbon Fibre Spoiler
GTC 4-Light Kit
SVM Cold Air Intake 
Carbon Fibre NACA ducts
80% Tints all round by PW Pro
Satin Red Wrap by PW Pro
JBL-804 8" Sub / Vibe Litebox Amp


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

finally.. some high res pictures from the magazine shoot


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Looks amazing as usual dude. Some really nice touches on it


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

looks awesome mate, i love it!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking good buddy!

I'm looking forward to the summer (hopefully it will arrive soon!!). Some nice drives ahead of us I think!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

_shaun_ said:


> Looking good buddy!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the summer (hopefully it will arrive soon!!). Some nice drives ahead of us I think!


:thumbsup: for sure!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Stunning car!!


----------

